# Did this really happen?



## tiderus (Jul 12, 2012)

Greetings.

Bring back any memories?

Someone asked the other day, 'What was your favourite 'fast food' when you were growing up?'

'We didn't have fast food when I was growing up,' I informed him.
'All the food was slow.' 

'C'mon, seriously.. Where did you eat?' 

'It was a place called 'home,'' I explained. !

'Mum cooked every day and when Dad got home from work, we sat down together at the dining room table, and if I didn't like what she put on my plate, I was allowed to sit there until I did like it.'

By this time, the lad was laughing so hard I was afraid he was going to suffer serious internal damage.
So I didn't tell him the part about how I had to ask permission to leave the table.

But here are some other things I would have told him about my childhood if I'd figured his system could have handled it:

Some parents NEVER owned their own house, wore jeans, set foot on a golf course, travelled out of the county, or had a credit card.
Let alone had a motorhome? 

My parents never drove me to school... I had a bicycle that weighed probably 50 pounds, and only had one speed  (slow).

We didn't have a television in our house until I was 10.
It was, of course, black and white, and the station went off the air at 10 PM, after playing the national anthem and epilogue; it came back on the air at about 6 a.m. And there was usually a locally produced news and farm show on, featuring local people...

Pizzas were not delivered to our home... But milk was.

All newspapers were delivered by boys and most  boys delivered newspapers -- We delivered newspapers, seven days a week.  He had to get up at 6AM every morning.

Film stars kissed with their mouths shut. At least, they did in the films. There were no movie ratings because all movies were responsibly produced for everyone to enjoy viewing, without profanity or violence or almost anything offensive.

If you grew up in a generation before there was fast food, you may want to share some of these memories with your children or grandchildren. Just don't blame me if they bust a gut laughing. 

Growing up isn't what it used to be, is it?

MEMORIES from a friend:

My Dad is cleaning out my grandmother's house (she died in December) and he brought me an old Lemonade  bottle. 

In the bottle top was a stopper with a bunch of holes in it. I knew immediately what it was, but my daughter had no idea. She thought they had tried to make it a salt shaker or something.   I knew it as the bottle that sat on the end of the ironing board to 'sprinkle' clothes with because we didn't have steam irons. Man, I am old?

How many do you remember?  

Headlight dip-switches on the floor of the car.
Ignition switches on the dashboard.
Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards. 
Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators. 

Older Than Dirt Quiz: 

Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about.
Ratings at the bottom

1. Sweet cigarettes
2. Coffee shops with juke boxes 
3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles 
4. Party lines on the telephone
5. Newsreels before the movie 
6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning.. (There were only 2 channels if you were fortunate)
7.  Peashooters 
8. 33 rpm records
9. 45 RPM records
9a. 78 RPM records and wind-up gramophones
10. Hi-fi's
11. Metal ice trays with levers
12. Blue flashbulbs
13. Cork popguns 
14. Wash tub wringers

If you remembered 0-3 = You re still young
If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age
If you remembered 11-14 = You're positively ancient! 

I must be 'positively ancient' but those memories are some of the best parts of my life.

Strange you don't seem to notice things changing!

Anymore iv'e missed?

Rgd's. Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jul 12, 2012)

OOPS!! I remember all of those except the icetray with a lever - perhaps because we didn't have a fridge until I was about 14?? We had marble slabs and meat-safes, but I'm sure there were fewer stomach upsets and allergies then.

We played outside most of the time and didn't worry about perverts lurking in the bushes. Our parents were quite happy about us roaming the countryside, as long as we didn't do any damage.  Overweight children were unusual, as we went most places on foot, on a bike, or in my case, on a Mobo scooter. And if you wanted to contact somone, you either went to see them, wrote a letter, or went to the nearest phone box.

I don't think I would swap my childhood then for todays! And I'm glad I was born in 1946, not 1996!!


----------



## silverweed (Jul 12, 2012)

*Did this realy happen?*

Oops!  I didn't think I was THAT old but I must be as I remember 8 of those. Pocket money was also made up of returning pop bottles for the deposit. I came to Britain in '59 and I remember in Poland before that the harvest being cut by hand and pitchforked into the horse drawn cart. The milk didn't come in bottles but a horse cart came round with milk and you took out your own container to fill. The best memory is the runners being put on the horse carts for the winter snows and the bells. I'm sure all that was only yesterday wasn't it?


----------



## Dezi (Jul 12, 2012)

I can remember all of them + my own mickey mouse gas mask, sweets coupons & playing hide & seek in bomb craters. 

sitting on the back step while the meter men emptied the shilling gas & electric meters before giving gran the surplus back, plus the foreign coins she had put in & telling her not to do it again.

Distant days indeed.

Dezi  c:


----------



## mandymops (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh no,I remember all of those but to be fair,I grew up in a country where we were a generation behind so I'm really very young. Just the thought of those aluminium ice trays with levers sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 12, 2012)

mandymops said:


> Oh no,I remember all of those but to be fair,I grew up in a country where we were a generation behind so I'm really very young. Just the thought of those aluminium ice trays with levers sets my teeth on edge.



I didn't know you came from Geordie Land.


Dezi   c:


----------



## Doodles (Jul 12, 2012)

I still play records on a daily basis  but remember this below


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember most of those except the ice cube container (must have been posh)

I also remember my mum going to Peglers with her shopping order then it would be delivered to our door.

The other thing was we never locked our doors and we called all our neighbours Aunty or Uncle.

We still have milk delivered in a bottle.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 12, 2012)

Normal life then was a bit like campervanning - a lot of your time went on just living, not many labour saving devices etc, no tv, phone...maybe thats why we like it!  A big change for me is in communication.. computers, internet, mobile phones...my daughter and all her friends are constantly in touch via facebook.  We had to make arrangements to meet up, no last minute texting, we would talk for hours on the corded phone which meant you were stuck sitting on the bottom of the stairs and unpopular with anyone else waiting for a call. And a new album was something that you looked at and listened to again and again until you knew every word. And freezing cold dark winter mornings getting dressed in front of the fire that your mum had only just got going and cast out no heat no matter how close you got!


----------



## Makzine (Jul 12, 2012)

silverweed said:


> Oops!  I didn't think I was THAT old but I must be as I remember 8 of those. Pocket money was also made up of returning pop bottles for the deposit. I came to Britain in '59 and I remember in Poland before that the harvest being cut by hand and pitchforked into the horse drawn cart.   I'm sure all that was only yesterday wasn't it?



I must be old then as I can remember using a pitchfork although not on a horse drawn cart but tractor and trailer as there was no mechanical means of putting them up otherwise,:mad1: god was I fit then.  :wave: to image handling up to 15,000 bales like that now would do me in for sure.  :bow:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

(Whispers in a croaky sort of a voice)
I remember all of them.
Plus..... Tilley lamps.  It was my job as a kid to clean and prick them on a Saturday morning.

Accumulators for the valve radio.

Twin seat lavatories at me nan's ( She were posh)

Bread and groceries delivered by a horse drawn van, as was coal.

Milk delivered in a small dog drawn cart and ladled into a jug.

Trolley buses and trams.

Getting the cane at school.

Milking by hand out in the fields and loads more things but the thing that sticks with me most is the air raid sirens going off and a granny Giles type lady running towards me with the head of her fox fur stole bumping up and down on her shoulder!  Don't know which I was more scared of.  I think that is my first memory, I must have been about two.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 12, 2012)

Twin seat lavatories????  Wow, thats really funny, I would rather wait than share!!!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Twin seat lavatories????  Wow, thats really funny, I would rather wait than share!!!



Not only that but Izal toilet paper if you were posh or newspaper carefully torn into squares if you weren't and nowhere to wash your hands except the kitchen sink :scared:  No one seemed to die but then they never do when you are young.

I won't bore you all with tales of the tin baths 

When I went to tea for the first time with Ms Jonas, here family were still living in a prefab after being bombed out during the war.


----------



## John H (Jul 12, 2012)

Twelve! I'm so ancient, there's not much time left! I can also remember when the roads were resurfaced using the kind of steam traction engine you only now see at vintage fairs - and amusement parks that had things like helter-skelters - and mum washed white clothes using one of those blue bags - and sweets being rationed - and.........................I think I'm going to lie down now.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Makzine said:


> I must be old then as I can remember using a pitchfork although not on a horse drawn cart but tractor and trailer as there was no mechanical means of putting them up otherwise,:mad1: god was I fit then.  :wave: to image handling up to 15,000 bales like that now would do me in for sure.  :bow:



Are you sure you are not being regressed and this is a past life makine. lol


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember all but the ice tray. We didn't have a freezer when I was a child. We did have fast food though; dripping and salt on bread, jam butties and cocoa & sugar dip (wrapped in a piece of old newspaper). We also ate blackberries and windberries straight from the bush.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Twin seat lavatories????  Wow, thats really funny, I would rather wait than share!!!



You are no fun Lotusanne.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Makzine said:


> I must be old then as I can remember using a pitchfork although not on a horse drawn cart but tractor and trailer as there was no mechanical means of putting them up otherwise,:mad1: god was I fit then.  :wave: to image handling up to 15,000 bales like that now would do me in for sure.  :bow:



God!!!  You have started me off now LOL  Stooking corn shieves behind the old binders.   Humping gurt 'West of England' sacks of wheat, off the ground onto a trailer


----------



## John H (Jul 12, 2012)

How about milk churns, horse-drawn ploughs, steam trains, outside toilets, Radio Luxembourg and knitted swimming trunks (I really hated those!). Nostalgia ain't what it used to be. :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jul 12, 2012)

Izal toilet paper - and Bronco!! Was great for tracing, even tho not as kind on the bum as Andrex! And I can remember listening to the Top 20 on Sunday afternoons when I was in my room at college....can't quite remember why the curtains had to be drawn, tho!!


----------



## John H (Jul 12, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> And I can remember listening to the Top 20 on Sunday afternoons when I was in my room at college....can't quite remember why the curtains had to be drawn, tho!!



Maybe it was because you were multi-tasking at the time!


----------



## bopper (Jul 12, 2012)

Seems there's a trait here.... I remember everything but the ice tray with lever. 
Before someone comes on here saying things like "the dark ages" etc; Yes they were still better times to grow up in than now!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 12, 2012)

Sadly I remember all plus the additions, am I really that old??

In Liverpool we had horse drawn bin waggons, down the road, just off the Famous Penny Lane there was a dairy with two cows, kept in a shed and foodstuff brought in. The milkman had a hand cart with huge wheels.

At my Grandmothers in Derbyshire, I would bring in the cows from the field, all 4 of them, and help with the hand milking.

Fun was a piece of cardboard that we would sit on and slide down a steep embankment, over and over.

Supper was bread and dripping, with the brown jelly. all sprinkled with salt.

Gran used to go to the Miners Welfare every Saturday for Bingo and to watch a Turn, they had a small children's room at the side of the hall, where we were given squash and a bag of crisps and told to get out and play on the swings.

Couldn't understand how a school worked with just 3 classes, infants, lower and upper juniors. The whole school had about 40 kids, whereas in Liverpool, one class had up to 52 pupils, 450 kids in the juniors plus 200 in infants. All desks in regimented rows facing the teacher, strangely, in this class all but one passed the 11 plus and we had a very wide curriculum including French, in the 1950's.

School bags were gas mask bags or larger back bags, all from the Famous Army Stores.

Dad had a motorbike and sidecar for all five of us and the dog, 97 miles to Grans in 3 1/2 hrs over the Cat & Fiddle in all weathers.

Radio Caroline North in the swinging sixties and Luxy, fading in and out, but still pop music. Top of the pops every thursday at 7.30 without fail then later The Old Grey Whistle Test. Top bands would play at the local cinema and there could be 3 top acts in one night.

Valve radio's that had to warm up and stations like"Third, Home, Light,Athlone, Berlin, Paris"

A loud amplifier for a band/DJ was 100 watts and lighting effects were three lamps that would change in time with the beat.

Motorbikes like BSA Gold Star, Gold Flash,B31/34, M21, C15, A7/10,Bantam, Aerial Square 4, leader, Triumph Bonneville, Cub, T100/110, Speedtwin, plus Matchless, Norton, Velocette, Etc

My step daughter thinks we came from the dark ages, I'm glad we did.

At home, fast food was the chippy.


----------



## John H (Jul 12, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Supper was bread and dripping, with the brown jelly. all sprinkled with salt.



Delicious - I'm salivating!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

John H said:


> Delicious - I'm salivating!



We never had salivating in them days.  It were called dribbling


----------



## Makzine (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Are you sure you are not being regressed and this is a past life makine. lol



I can asure you it was definately in this lifetime as my father didn't believe in getting anyone in to help as it would have cost him money.  As a child you had to roll the bales nearer for him and when old enough you had to pitch them up onto the trailer.  You didn't know any better because thats how we were brought up and you certainly didn't argue with father or you got the (real) leather belt, I think they call it corporal punishment now and its been outlawed.


----------



## Derrick2263 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dezi said:


> I can remember all of them + my own mickey mouse gas mask, sweets coupons & playing hide & seek in bomb craters.
> 
> sitting on the back step while the meter men emptied the shilling gas & electric meters before giving gran the surplus back, plus the foreign coins she had put in & telling her not to do it again.
> 
> ...



Dezi

My Dad was that Gas Man, he peddled all over Birmingham on his bike, emptied the Gas Meters, had to go to the bank to change the PENNIES into notes and if his collections were nicked he would have had the amount deducted from his pay. Happy Days

Derrick


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> You are no fun Lotusanne.



I am!!  But Poos for two doesnt do it for me I'm afraid!!  Well... maybe if desperate, but can def think of more fun things to do!


----------



## John H (Jul 12, 2012)

Talking of gas men, does anybody else remember the lamp-lighter going round the streets at dusk, lighting the gas street lamps? (help me someone, I'm beginning to sound like my father! :rolleyes2


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Makzine said:


> I can asure you it was definately in this lifetime as my father didn't believe in getting anyone in to help as it would have cost him money.  As a child you had to roll the bales nearer for him and when old enough you had to pitch them up onto the trailer.  You didn't know any better because thats how we were brought up and you certainly didn't argue with father or you got the (real) leather belt, I think they call it corporal punishment now and its been outlawed.



I know what you are saying about arguing with your father. It was seriously not a good idea but once you get a taste of the belt on your backside, mine only had to raise his voice and that was enough.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I know what you are saying about arguing with your father. It was seriously not a good idea but once you get a taste of the belt on your backside, mine only had to raise his voice and that was enough.



But in spite of all this we survived, I feel sorry for the next generation that have been wrapped in cotton wool, what will happen when they get to our age :hammer:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

What about the non=PC things we got up too to my eternal shame.

Bird nesting, Shooting anything that moved. Setting gin traps and snares. Those were acceptable things of the times and as kids we knew no better but I still feel a deep guilt to this day.

This is how I shoot today


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Makzine said:


> But in spite of all this we survived, I feel sorry for the next generation that have been wrapped in cotton wool, what will happen when they get to our age :hammer:



I treated mine the same as my father treated me.

So they are perfect like me. lol


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 12, 2012)

Jonas said:


> We never had salivating in them days.  It were called dribbling



Isn't that what you do when you get older, food or not??


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jonas said:


> What about the non=PC things we got up too to my eternal shame.
> 
> Bird nesting, Shooting anything that moved. Setting gin traps and snares. Those were acceptable things of the times and as kids we knew no better but I still feel a deep guilt to this day.
> 
> This is how I shoot today



I'm with you on that Jonas.
I am also ashamed I collected birds eggs and had guns shooting anything that moved, I went on to become a bird watcher loving wildlife and deeply regret that and now I won't hurt a fly. I don't know why I did that now.

What am I doing, is this a confession.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Isn't that what you do when you get older, food or not??


I will take your word for that Pete:lol-061:


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember the 'good old days'. Which idiot came up with that expression. :mad1:

Gas mantles in all the old Colliery owned houses.

A 'Front Room', that was only ever used on Sundays.

When I was 2, we moved into a brand new Council House. Sheer luxury, electric light, indoor toilet and bathroom, no bugs, no oven range to black lead every week ....... and a garden back and front. :bow:

As a little lad I used to give the Co-op milk horse a slice of bread ....... I loved those horses. As a bigger lad, my Dad sent me out with a dustpan and bucket to pick up the horse manure ........ I hated those horses.

As a little lad I got my plastic seaside bucket and spade and helped my Mam and Dad fill buckets of the monthly Coal allowance to carry up the steps and throw in the coalhouse ....... I used to love that.

As a big lad, I was told to shift the ton of coal in buckets myself and throw it in the coalhouse ........ I hated that, especially as I had already spent a shift crawling amongst coal at work.

Eeeeeeh but we were happy, it never rained, the Sun always shone ..... and we were easily pleased. Or should that be gormless. :lol-061:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I'm with you on that Jonas.
> I am also ashamed I collected birds eggs and had guns shooting anything that moved, I went on to become a bird watcher loving wildlife and deeply regret that and now I won't hurt a fly. I don't know why I did that now.
> 
> *What am I doing, is this a confession*.



Don't worry M8 your secret is safe with me


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

This sounds more like the Hovis advert by the minute. lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> I remember the 'good old days'. Which idiot came up with that expression. :mad1:
> 
> Gas mantles in all the old Colliery owned houses.
> 
> ...



Wasn’t the front room called the parlour


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

It was only called the Parlour by common people.

My family owned their own scrubbing brush, which made them almost Middle Class. :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> It was only called the Parlour by common people.
> 
> My family owned their own scrubbing brush, which made them almost Middle Class. :lol-049:



What did you call it then?


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> What did you call it then?



Bob


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jonas said:


> Bob



Bob the brush!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Bob the brush!



No  that was Basil ..  I remember that too


----------



## n brown (Jul 12, 2012)

John H said:


> Talking of gas men, does anybody else remember the lamp-lighter going round the streets at dusk, lighting the gas street lamps? (help me someone, I'm beginning to sound like my father! :rolleyes2



remember him well and the popping sound as it burst into life..and really wanting to hold the stick he used


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

jonas said:


> no  that was basil ..  I remember that too



boom boom!


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Jul 12, 2012)

This all takes you back a bit doesn't it.

My earliest memory aged two and a bit is my Dad coming back from Dunkirk. He was lifted off on the Medway Queen

Anybody mentioned ration books - which were with us until 1953/54? You could tear out the page that let you buy your quota of sweets.

My first "little job" was in 1945 aged 7, with our milkman delivering milk from his horse and cart by ladling into jugs.
Our landlord was also the local coal merchant and still delivered coal in two steam lorries.
We still had only an outside toilet when I left to join the Navy in 1954 and used to think that "medicated with Izal Germicide" was a luxury compared to newspaper.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> I remember the 'good old days'. Which idiot came up with that expression. :mad1:
> 
> Gas mantles in all the old Colliery owned houses.
> 
> ...



Thats the other thing I remember, the coal hole.

We lived in a 1920s council house designed by an idiot. 

The coal hole was in the kitchen. In fact you came in the back door walked past the larder to get to it.
The house only had two rooms downstairs, front & kitchen .The coal dust generated by one bag of semi slack being emptied was unbelievable.

Dezi  c:


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember all of those, also indicators on cars that stuck out when operated, Coconut sweet tobacco, sweet letters that you could spell rude  words with before you ate them, penny bangers, [fireworks] and lots of other things, there were  ratings on films as I remember  A and B , our milkman had a horse and cart for his deliveries, and we all  waited for the Horse to dump to get the  poo for the garden,the Horse knew the round as well as the Milkman and knew where it would get a Carrot.My favourite treat was the nearly empty jam jar to clean out the remaining jam with a piece of bread and a fork.The wonderful half Crown [now 25p] which I got for pocket money, 30 old pennies, wow what a lot you could buy for that, the Shilling 5p for the Gas Mete, which also took a penny, The good old Days,? Nah, these are the good old days  in which we live now.  PS I am 67.


----------



## krizteen (Jul 12, 2012)

*Fast Food?*

Fast food was a bag of chips with fish bits on top from the local chippy. But I do remember about eight things on the list.. so I can't tell you my age..


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 12, 2012)

n brown said:


> remember him well and the popping sound as it burst into life..and really wanting to hold the stick he used



I missed the Gas Lamper but remember the Electric Lamp Lighter, he came round on a bike and turned the street lights on  using a stick, we kids used to shimmy up the lamppost after he had  gone and switch the lights off again and all the  lamp posts  around us had a bicycle tyre  looped over them
vandals all of us.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

Talking of the coal hole.
A great aunt told us her cat had gone missing and when she filled her coal bucket up 3 days later he ran out of the coal shed.


----------



## al n sal (Jul 12, 2012)

i remember the coal truck coming round, and also always being told off for sitting too close to the coal fire, ended up with a lovely warm front and bright red face and a freezing cold back. so turned round for a while till my back started to burn again......


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 12, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> I remember all of those, also indicators on cars that stuck out when operated, Coconut sweet tobacco, sweet letters that you could spell rude  words with before you ate them, penny bangers, [fireworks] and lots of other things, there were  ratings on films as I remember  A and B , our milkman had a horse and cart for his deliveries, and we all  waited for the Horse to dump to get the  poo for the garden,the Horse knew the round as well as the Milkman and knew where it would get a Carrot.My favourite treat was the nearly empty jam jar to clean out the remaining jam with a piece of bread and a fork.The wonderful half Crown [now 25p] which I got for pocket money, 30 old pennies, wow what a lot you could buy for that, the Shilling 5p for the Gas Mete, which also took a penny, The good old Days,? Nah, these are the good old days  in which we live now.  PS I am 67.



Sorry Vindiboy, old age is catching up with you. A half crown is 12 1/2 pence, a crown was 5 bob or 1/4 of a pound = 25p

No wonder kids these days get sparkling results in school trying to do £ s d sums when:

12 pennies = 1 shilling
20 shillings = £1
240 pennies =£1
480 halfpennies = £1
960 farthings = £1

£1 1s = Guinea 

silver 3d pieces

Post office savings stamps were 6d and 2/6 maybe a pound but I don't remember. There were 8 spaces on a page and you had to keep the different sized ones on a separate page.

Inches
Ft
yards
Chains
Furlongs
miles

16 ounces = 1 pound
14 pounds = 1 stone
100 stones = 1 hundredweight ?????
was it 20 hundredweights = 1 ton
tons

Freezing at 32F
Boiling at 212F

Hasn't metrication made it simpler.

BTW, when I started my apprenticeship in 1968 I was given a booklet entitled "Plessey is going metric" what it means to you
44 years later, we're still not there!!


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

2240 lbs = 1 ton

20 cwt - 1 ton.

Now work out how many lbs in a cwt :hammer:

And see me after young peetee for a good caning. :mad2:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> And see me after young peetee for a good caning. :mad2:



Now if it was Miss Whiplash AKA Kernowprickles I might enjoy it, but usually the men teachers who caned you were sadistic bar stewards


----------



## tiderus (Jul 12, 2012)

Just a few that you havent the Balls to mention!

What about back of the bike shed?  Ehh...

Also doctos and nurses.. Ahh, Yesssss.

Big Nora in class 4.. Well I rest my case as the wife thought I was a virgin...

( Just because I didn't fancy her at that age. Straight up and down) You know what I mean.

The only pill we had was Cod liver oil. Uggg.

Is this game set and match....


----------



## al n sal (Jul 12, 2012)

tiderus said:


> Just a few that you havent the Balls to mention!
> 
> What about back of the bike shed?  Ehh...
> 
> ...



DADDYYYYYYYYY!:wave:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 12, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> I remember all of those, also indicators on cars that stuck out when operated, Coconut sweet tobacco, sweet letters that you could spell rude  words with before you ate them, penny bangers, [fireworks] and lots of other things, there were  ratings on films as I remember  A and B , our milkman had a horse and cart for his deliveries, and we all  waited for the Horse to dump to get the  poo for the garden,the Horse knew the round as well as the Milkman and knew where it would get a Carrot.My favourite treat was the nearly empty jam jar to clean out the remaining jam with a piece of bread and a fork.The wonderful half Crown [now 25p] which I got for pocket money, 30 old pennies, wow what a lot you could buy for that, the Shilling 5p for the Gas Mete, which also took a penny, The good old Days,? Nah, these are the good old days  in which we live now.  PS I am 67.[/QUOT
> 
> Can't let this one go Vindiboy. A half crown was worth 12.5p in new money:hammer:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 12, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> vindiboy said:
> 
> 
> > I remember all of those, also indicators on cars that stuck out when operated, Coconut sweet tobacco, sweet letters that you could spell rude  words with before you ate them, penny bangers, [fireworks] and lots of other things, there were  ratings on films as I remember  A and B , our milkman had a horse and cart for his deliveries, and we all  waited for the Horse to dump to get the  poo for the garden,the Horse knew the round as well as the Milkman and knew where it would get a Carrot.My favourite treat was the nearly empty jam jar to clean out the remaining jam with a piece of bread and a fork.The wonderful half Crown [now 25p] which I got for pocket money, 30 old pennies, wow what a lot you could buy for that, the Shilling 5p for the Gas Mete, which also took a penny, The good old Days,? Nah, these are the good old days  in which we live now.  PS I am 67.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## n brown (Jul 12, 2012)

nobody's mentioned the coin in the slot telly,fiendishly worked out so the sixpence went just as the murderer was being denounced,then having to go round the neighbours for change to start the thing up again.
also all the boys wore baggy grey short trousers with ever so slightly longer underpants,so they hung down a bit to make the girls laugh and point[charlies dead !] were any of you lot sewn into your underwear at the onset of winter ? i wasn't but knew kids who were,still common on the estates in leicester in the 70 s


----------



## masie (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow i feel old now i remember 11 of those lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's so refreshing to have a thread without arguments.

Or have I spoken to soon.


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

That was something else we never had back then ..... arguments. :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> That was something else we never had back then ..... arguments. :lol-049:



Bloody liar.

Oh yes we did!


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Bloody liar.
> 
> Oh yes we did!



Oh no we didn't :mad2:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> Oh no we didn't :mad2:



Did!


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

morganthemoon said:


> did!



not !!!!


----------



## Makzine (Jul 12, 2012)

And if you two don't stop it this instant:hammer: I'll come and bang your heads together so play nicely


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> not !!!!



Bloody did right!


----------



## n brown (Jul 12, 2012)

for god's sake grow up! second thoughts don't bother,its not that much fun


----------



## maingate (Jul 12, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Bloody did right!



not, not, not right!

Oh OK, have it your way, I am off to bed to have a sulk. :sad:


Now see what you have done.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> not, not, not right!
> 
> Oh OK, have it your way, I am off to bed to have a sulk. :sad:
> 
> ...



Good night Englander.


----------



## dave docwra (Jul 12, 2012)

Listening to Jimmy Clithero & Dick Barton on the radio...

Dave.


----------



## herbenny (Jul 13, 2012)

Listening to 'Billy Butler' on the radio a show called 'old ya plums' lol the funniest liverpool show ever ...........when I want a pick me up I listen to it on youtube and it just makes me giggle.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 13, 2012)

I remember all the family gathering in my grans to watch the 1st landing on the moon. She was the only one with a colour TV in the street.
And going down my grans every Sunday to watch lost in space.
Fond memories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMINSD7MmT4


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 13, 2012)

Remember this.

The Woodentops 1958 - YouTube

Bill and Ben bw 1953.full episode watch with mother. - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P3VnwAOXDQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsr_k1wKSWI&feature=related


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 13, 2012)

Makzine said:


> And if you two don't stop it this instant:hammer: I'll come and bang your heads together so play nicely



Not very PC!!!  We thought a PC was a copper or public convenience.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 13, 2012)

Makzine said:


> And if you two don't stop it this instant:hammer: I'll come and bang your heads together so play nicely



Yes mummy!


----------



## John H (Jul 13, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Remember this.
> 
> The Woodentops 1958 - YouTube
> 
> ...



...and what about Muffin the Mule? These days, I believe it is a criminal offence (the old ones are best!)


----------



## Sparks (Jul 13, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Sparks (Jul 13, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## caspar (Jul 13, 2012)

Pressing button A or B on the public phone to get money out. 

Dying to have a bike with gears, and later a racer. 

Making go karts out of wood and wheels which came from God knows where. 

Kiss chase after church on Sundays. 

Pathetic attempts at tree houses and dens. 

Daring someone to touch an electric fence. 

Gas at the dentist who was a gruesome torturer!

Junior Aspirin - pink in colour. 

The doctor coming out to your house with his bag. 

Putting a tiger in your tank. 

Green shield stamps.

Putting on shows for your parents. 

Spangles. 

A handbrake that pulled out of the dashboard, bench seats in the front. 

Daring brothers and sisters to sing 'Half way up the goal posts with his knickers round his neck' rather than 'boots tied round his neck.' Knickers was such a dirty word!

Being told off for being inside - 'Get out to play!'

Playing 'Chicken' with Sheath Knives - I still have the scar for not being chicken when I should have been. 

Really envying people who could afford fizzy drinks. 

Excitement of getting an aerial to pick up BBC2 - it was a separate aerial. 

Naughty one - spending pocket money on a packet of 5 Park Drive!


----------



## Dezi (Jul 13, 2012)

When I was at school polio was still a scourge to kids ( two children suffered from it just in that school) anyone else rember taking Oral Polio Vaccine on sugar cube ? 

I think it was pink.

Dezi   c:


----------



## Drifter (Jul 13, 2012)

*Ancient!!!*

Never thought of myself as ancient but I too remember all of them, I am surprised thart you missed out the rag-bone man or didn't youn have one? The Insurance man used to come to the door too, I built my first bike out of bits from the local refuse tip which wasn't out of bounds for Health & Safety reasons. Might sound crazy or daft to the younger generations but I don't think they realise what they missed!!!!!


----------



## dave docwra (Jul 13, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I remember all the family gathering in my grans to watch the 1st landing on the moon. She was the only one with a colour TV in the street.
> And going down my grans every Sunday to watch lost in space.
> Fond memories.
> 
> First Moon Landing 1969 - YouTube



Christ, you Gran must have been well posh


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jul 13, 2012)

Don,t forget Trolly,s made fron pram wheels,penny arrowbars,clay lobbers,clackers them balls on a string what hurt you.O'h iff you had a ten bob note,you was a rich kid.


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a sledge with steel runners made by the Colliery Blacksmith (probably many years before, as they were well worn when I got them). The Council fitted a new gate on our house and the old one became the sledge body.

I turned an old 'sit up and beg' bicycle into a racer. Looked good, weighed a ton. :sad:

I remember the day we went to the coast with our hoop and stick. Some rotten thief pinched me hoop and I had to walk home. :lol-049:

As for the rag and bone man, why did they give you a Balloon in exchange?


----------



## tiderus (Jul 13, 2012)

maingate said:


> I had a sledge with steel runners made by the Colliery Blacksmith (probably many years before, as they were well worn when I got them). The Council fitted a new gate on our house and the old one became the sledge body.
> 
> I turned an old 'sit up and beg' bicycle into a racer. Looked good, weighed a ton. :sad:
> 
> ...




We lived in a place called Rushall. The river Tame started from Stubbers Green pool there.

That was the good news, Our rag and bone man used to give us balloons, till we saw him collecting them from the brook from stubbers green pool.

Perhaps I should mention that that the sewage brook also ran into the Tame tributary, in fact it still does.

Not to put to finer point on it, Please tell me you didn't blow them up? Perhaps I shouldn't go there. But the clue is three and nine pence. Say no more.

Yes cus we old'uns remember that don't we. Huh :lol-049:


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2012)

tiderus said:


> We lived in a place called Rushall. The river Tame started from Stubbers Green pool there.
> 
> That was the good news, Our rag and bone man used to give us balloons, till we saw him collecting them from the brook from stubbers green pool.
> 
> ...



No, mine were definitely PROPER balloons. :dance:


I might be daft but I am not stupid. :cool1:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 13, 2012)

Kids learned their times tables

Log Tables

Slide rule (guessing stick)

Cars had starting handles

4 speed gearbox was top of the range

100 mph was a target

Train/plane/ship spotting

Cabbing in the engine sheds

When owning a "Parade" magazine was a status symbol. Health & Fitness was almost pornographic!

Condoms were French Letters

J Collis Browne's medicine could make you high.

Dope was what you used on model aircraft

You could use heavy engineering equipment/tools in school

You could touch and use chemicals and do your own experiments

Putting your head in the gas oven could kill you

Fyffes bananas came in wooden boxes

Whitworth and AF were the norm

The ability to talk to someone via a little box was only in science fiction films


----------



## Sparks (Jul 13, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 13, 2012)

Round pin 5 & 15 amp plugs

When you could connect things like irons into the lighting socket

When cars used to rust


----------



## caspar (Jul 13, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Round pin 5 & 15 amp plugs
> 
> When you could connect things like irons into the lighting socket
> 
> When cars used to rust



Can't believe I forgot these! So many brilliant memories coming out here. Well done whoever started the thread!


----------



## ozzo (Jul 13, 2012)

gloves on a string that went up one sleeve and down the other - having to go up and down the street to collect neighbours to talk on the phone - we were the only one as my dad had his own plumbing/heating business, wearing "hand me down" clothes


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2012)

ozzo said:


> gloves on a string that went up one sleeve and down the other - having to go up and down the street to collect neighbours to talk on the phone - we were the only one as my dad had his own plumbing/heating business, wearing "hand me down" clothes



I was an only child so there were no hand me downs. My Mam got my clothes from the Army and Navy Surplus Store. Right through Junior School I wore the uniform of a Japanese Admiral. :lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Jul 13, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Kids learned their times tables
> 
> Log Tables
> 
> ...



parade magazine, in the days before they invented the front bottom for girls


----------



## WildThingsKev (Jul 13, 2012)

tiderus said:


> We lived in a place called Rushall. The river Tame started from Stubbers Green pool there.
> 
> That was the good news, Our rag and bone man used to give us balloons, till we saw him collecting them from the brook from stubbers green pool.
> 
> ...




I was just reading my way to the last page to post the same!  We used to find "balloons" in the stream on the  way to junior school, fill em up with water and swing them round and round to launch them up in the air so they would splat all over the playground.  The innocence...

Kev


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 13, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> vindiboy said:
> 
> 
> > I remember all of those, also indicators on cars that stuck out when operated, Coconut sweet tobacco, sweet letters that you could spell rude  words with before you ate them, penny bangers, [fireworks] and lots of other things, there were  ratings on films as I remember  A and B , our milkman had a horse and cart for his deliveries, and we all  waited for the Horse to dump to get the  poo for the garden,the Horse knew the round as well as the Milkman and knew where it would get a Carrot.My favourite treat was the nearly empty jam jar to clean out the remaining jam with a piece of bread and a fork.The wonderful half Crown [now 25p] which I got for pocket money, 30 old pennies, wow what a lot you could buy for that, the Shilling 5p for the Gas Mete, which also took a penny, The good old Days,? Nah, these are the good old days  in which we live now.  PS I am 67.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 13, 2012)

What about the Ventriloquist on the Radio, never saw his mouth move once, Archie Andrews,/Peter Brough ? popping tar bubbles in the road with a finger, remember those long hot endless Summers we had, catching a ride on the back of the Milkmans cart as he galloped back to the depot,Playing Marbles [ Allies ] in the gutter, Carol singing round houses,pinching Lemonade bottles from the back of the local shop and returning them for the deposit,3d fabulous coin that, I have a tin full of them still.The Dandy and Beano, Topper and Eagle. loved Dan Dare, Journey into Space on the Wireless and Quatermass, how scary was that on TV.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 13, 2012)

ozzo said:


> gloves on a string that went up one sleeve and down the other - having to go up and down the street to collect neighbours to talk on the phone - we were the only one as my dad had his own plumbing/heating business, wearing "hand me down" clothes


 My Mum used to buy our clothes from the Army and Navy Stores, for years I went to School dressed as a Japanese Admiral LOL:wacko::wacko::banana::banana:


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 13, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> My Mum used to buy our clothes from the Army and Navy Stores, for years I went to School dressed as a Japanese Admiral LOL:wacko::wacko::banana::banana:


 Sorry previous poster. same joke,:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 13, 2012)

The Rag and Bone man, we used to get a Goldfish  if we gave him any scrap, my Father was forever  looking for his missing tools but me and the fish kept quiet .:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 14, 2012)

waiting  for your films to be developed and finding out only 2 were in focus, they gave you the rest, the blurry ones for free out of sympathy!Shops closed Sundays, pubs closed in afternoons and Sunday opening hours (none in Wales!)shopping with your mum with her heavy duty shopping bag and going to the butchers, green grocers etc.. chatting in every one, penny mixes, witches hat int the playground, the caterpillar at funfairs... bloody hell how did we get so old?!


----------



## Robmac (Jul 14, 2012)

Proper Bacon cooked in Lard, and Bread and Dripping! How are we still alive?


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 14, 2012)

Gob stoppers!!  Do you remember them? A massive round ball shaped sweet that you sucked and it changed colour?  Lasted for days, good name for them, bet thats why parents bought them- buy a bit of peace while we sat for hours with bulging cheeks, fishing it out to check on the latest state of the colour!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 14, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Listening to 'Billy Butler' on the radio a show called 'old ya plums' lol the funniest liverpool show ever ...........when I want a pick me up I listen to it on youtube and it just makes me giggle.



Oh and getting up at stupid o'clock on a dark, cold, and frosty Saturday morning and going to Paddy's market to get our clothes from the jumble sales and then my mum making pea and barley soup gag gag   in the afternoon.  I was forever sitting outside the bookies waiting for my dad with half a shandy (yes at the age of five) and a packet of cheese and onion..............

space dust
tiny tears
barbies never did get one have one Mum said father christmas must of run out them :sad:
family parties 
fights 
laughter

I wish I could play it all back like a film .............


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 14, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Oh and getting up at stupid o'clock on a dark, cold, and frosty Saturday morning and going to Paddy's market to get our clothes from the jumble sales and then my mum making pea and barley soup gag gag   in the afternoon.  I was forever sitting outside the bookies waiting for my dad with half a shandy (yes at the age of five) and a packet of cheese and onion..............
> 
> space dust
> tiny tears
> ...



Awwww half a shandy at five!!! You'd get done now!!Do you ever drink it now?  Might take you back to being 5 again.  I never had a barbie, did have a sindy but always thought barbie was much more beautiful!  If parents couldnt afford barbies in those days imaging how hard it is now when kids want i-mates, x-boxes etc, loads of parents save up all year to spend £500 per kid, absolute madness!


----------



## jennyp19 (Jul 14, 2012)

B hell you lot - I am not old, I am not old, I am not old - just born too soon.  I remember most of these things as well.  :lol-053::scared:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 14, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Awwww half a shandy at five!!! You'd get done now!!Do you ever drink it now?  Might take you back to being 5 again.  I never had a barbie, did have a sindy but always thought barbie was much more beautiful!  If parents couldnt afford barbies in those days imaging how hard it is now when kids want i-mates, x-boxes etc, loads of parents save up all year to spend £500 per kid, absolute madness!



Bloody hell, parents that couldn't afford a barbie, not even a disposable one?? Even a small hollow with some twigs and branches to get a good glow and a scrap shelf from an oven!! (You get plenty of sinders, plural for Sindy!!):lol-049:

But agree with your sentiments about kids demands and expectations these days.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 14, 2012)

Luck Bags
Mojo's
Black Jacks
Fruit Salad
Sherbert Dabbers
Ice cream in a cardboard tube, round for kids, rectangular for adults
Liquorice Twigs

Jubbly frozen drinks

The first taste of Ski Yoghurt in the early 60's, rotten milk me dad said


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 14, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Luck Bags
> Mojo's
> Black Jacks
> Fruit Salad
> ...



Yeah all of them!!  Loved Jubblies!  Does anyone remember a chocolate bar called something like 5 boys? it had heads of boys on I think, but i was very little when i last saw one.  And can you still get caramac , dont know what it was, like choclate bar but more like toffee


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jul 14, 2012)

Our bin waggon had slideing shutters on the side.The coalman coulden't count,the milkman had horse and cart,sounded great on the cobbles,the telly took tanners,on a cold foggy day all the chimneys smoked,and now and then some caught fire.One of my mates lost his front teeth hanging off the pole at the back of the bus.


----------



## John H (Jul 14, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Does anyone remember a chocolate bar called something like 5 boys? it had heads of boys on I think, but i was very little when i last saw one.



You can still get them! I was at Crich Tramway Museum in Debyshire earlier in what passes for this summer and the shop there was selling them - and lots of other names I'd thought long-gone. Had to buy one!


----------



## Robmac (Jul 14, 2012)

John H said:


> You can still get them! I was at Crich Tramway Museum in Debyshire earlier in what passes for this summer and the shop there was selling them - and lots of other names I'd thought long-gone. Had to buy one!



Bet they didn't have an Aztec bar!


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think we call them the good old days because we get great comfort from remembering how things used to be.Every body in our street was in the same boat,every body knew everyone else.Kids felt safe,and they was,well safer than today anyway.When it was dark,we was in doors.Come 7.30 in bed,weekend's and school hols in bed by 9.00. We was secure.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 14, 2012)

plum loco said:


> I think we call them the good old days because we get great comfort from remembering how things used to be.Every body in our street was in the same boat,every body knew everyone else.Kids felt safe,and they was,well safer than today anyway.When it was dark,we was in doors.Come 7.30 in bed,weekend's and school hols in bed by 9.00. We was secure.



Yeah i agree with  you, we could wander where ever we wanted as longas we were back for tea.. and that was in Manchester! But now i live in a very small place, just one row of terraces between 2 small towns, so we all know each other and look out for each other, i do thyink you still get that feeling of belonging to a community in a small place - plus you cant be anonymous, if you do something wrong everyone will know about it!


----------



## John H (Jul 14, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Bet they didn't have an Aztec bar!



Think you've beaten me on that - but they did have sherbert dabs - does that count?


----------



## frogijock (Jul 14, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Sadly I remember all plus the additions, am I really that old??
> 
> In Liverpool we had horse drawn bin waggons, down the road, just off the Famous Penny Lane there was a dairy with two cows, kept in a shed and foodstuff brought in. The milkman had a hand cart with huge wheels.
> 
> ...



Petee you have forgotten the ROYAL IRIS  river cruise on a Saturday night which went out to the Bar Lightship


----------



## hdeagle (Jul 14, 2012)

I can remember all the things on the list except the ice tray. I don't remember having a fridge even !
But we did have a tin bath which was used every Friday night if you needed it or not.
You could get sweets in "Lucky bags" and the only fast food was the chip shop.
I remember the first japanese motorbikes which were a bit tinny and had the gearchange on the opposite side to British bikes which made it scary if you forgot which side it was.
:scooter:


----------



## n brown (Jul 14, 2012)

in those days we didn't even have nostalgia


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 15, 2012)

*ww*

wOur grandaughter asked us recently what was our favourite website when we were young!
When we explained that we didn't even have calculaters her jaw just dropped while she contemplated life without facebook!


----------



## Dezi (Jul 15, 2012)

cigarettes = Woodbines in packs of 5 - Bar one - Parkdrive - A bit later came " You are never alone wth a Strand"

When I worked at Butlins Skegness in 1962  was the last time I saw Watneys red barrel beer.

Dezi   c:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

Dezi said:


> cigarettes = Woodbines in packs of 5 - Bar one - Parkdrive - A bit later came " You are never alone wth a Strand"
> 
> When I worked at Butlins Skegness in 1962  was the last time I saw Watneys red barrel beer.
> 
> Dezi   c:



Red Barrel used to do Party Fours and Party Sevens in the seventies when I was learning how to drink, I'm starting to get the hang of it now.


----------



## Lee (Jul 15, 2012)

I remember at school being told we were getting recorders, so we could learn to play them.
Imagine how disapointed  I was when instaed of a reel to reel Grundig (that's showing my age) all we got was a whistle.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

LeeLinda said:


> I remember at school being told we were getting recorders, so we could learn to play them.
> Imagine how disapointed  I was when instaed of a reel to reel Grundig (that's showing my age) all we got was a whistle.



My sister used to play 'Go and tell aunt Nancy' on the recorder every day all day. God, I hate that tune!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 15, 2012)

things i didn"t like in the good old days,     cod liver oil on a spoon{ mum said it wouldn"t make me sick} wrong ,she never gave me it again. knitted swimming cossies that were freezing cold when u got out of the water and gravity pulled towards your feet, sheeps head stew with brain sauce{urrg} something else that didn"t stay down, told to clean my plate otherwise i would get it for my next meal {they never did carry that one through}   happy days!:lol-049:


----------



## Lee (Jul 15, 2012)

Robmac said:


> My sister used to play 'Go and tell aunt Nancy' on the recorder every day all day. God, I hate that tune!



I was so disapointed I never got to grips with the recorder I can't play a note.


----------



## Lee (Jul 15, 2012)

How about a slice of bread and butter with your jelly, my Nan insisted on this.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

Sugar sandwiches!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 15, 2012)

Spangles

Engines that by 80k were clapped out, not that they got that old as the vehicle had rusted out first.

When we didn't use 80k but 80 thousand.

We lived in fear of the A bomb and thought protesting and marching would change things.

University Education was free, but only for a privileged few.

There were proper apprenticeships.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Spangles
> 
> Engines that by 80k were clapped out, not that they got that old as the vehicle had rusted out first.
> 
> ...



It was not possible to buy a Ford Cortina and not find Spangles behind the seat cushions!


----------



## splitty67 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Was it that long ago?*

I remember when I was a lad,going to the shops with a pound note and coming back with two loaves,half a dozen eggs,a joint of meat and forty fags. Of course,you can,t do that nowadays,too many bloody security cameras! Seriously though,my wife came back from shopping the other day and handed me a small pack of blackberries because they were "reduced" to £1.04. After trying one or two and finding them very bitter and actually starting to go off,I threw them out,and something occurred to me. When I was about twelve or thirteen my mum would give me 2/6d(half a crown) a week as pocket money,and it was a fortune. I had just thrown away what it would have taken me more than EIGHT weeks to buy back then! I,m not kidding when I say this,my pocket money would last the week and I even managed to save a little some weeks,times have certainly changed. Then there,s all this crap about going metric,don,t even get me started on that one. I went into the market recently for some fruit and veg and asked for five pound of spuds,she said,"They,re KILOS now",so I said,"OK,give me five pound of "KILOS."


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

I used to get a threepenny bit every day to get my sweets from the school tuck shop. I still carry a 'Throop' in my wallet now as a reminder!


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2012)

Dezi said:


> cigarettes = Woodbines in packs of 5 - Bar one - Parkdrive - A bit later came " You are never alone wth a Strand"
> 
> When I worked at Butlins Skegness in 1962  was the last time I saw Watneys red barrel beer.
> 
> Dezi   c:



What about 'Domino' fags. 4 of them in a paper packet for 6d. I used to buy a packet on my way to watch Sunderland play. I saved fag packets at the time (couldn't afford to go trainspotting) and spent most of the match looking at the floor. 


At school lunch break I used to go to the corner shop and buy a fag and a match. Tuppence ha'pennyfor a Woodbine and 3d for a Players or Capstan.

Every bloke in my Pit village smoked Woodbines, waste of time looking for fag packets there.


----------



## Sparks (Jul 15, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

You could walk around in big department stores with a fag on!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dezi said:


> cigarettes = Woodbines in packs of 5 - Bar one - Parkdrive - A bit later came " You are never alone wth a Strand"
> 
> When I worked at Butlins Skegness in 1962  was the last time I saw Watneys red barrel beer.
> 
> Dezi   c:



Do you remember party sevens.

Once opened had to be drunk.


----------



## REC (Jul 15, 2012)

Husband and I were talking about how far a tin of bean / spaghetti used to go when we were kids...one tin was shared between at least four and nobody complained! And we had jam sandwiches (or brown sugar sandwiches too).Dave used to share a bedroom with four brothers and when they were cold had an army greatcoat to put over the bed. Oh and frost on the INSIDE of the bedroom windows was normal. I felt youngish till I started reading this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 15, 2012)

REC said:


> Husband and I were talking about how far a tin of bean / spaghetti used to go when we were kids...one tin was shared between at least four and nobody complained! And we had jam sandwiches (or brown sugar sandwiches too).Dave used to share a bedroom with four brothers and when they were cold had an army greatcoat to put over the bed. Oh and frost on the INSIDE of the bedroom windows was normal. I felt youngish till I started reading this thread!



I remember taking a tin of beans from the larder and making a fire over the fields and warming them up. There would be twigs and bits in amongst the beans. Lovely!

And throw potatos in the fire and cook them and they would be black part cooked and burn your mouth. Fond memories.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2012)

REC said:


> Husband and I were talking about how far a tin of bean / spaghetti used to go when we were kids...one tin was shared between at least four and nobody complained! And we had jam sandwiches (or brown sugar sandwiches too).Dave used to share a bedroom with four brothers and when they were cold had* an army greatcoat to put over the bed*. Oh and frost on the INSIDE of the bedroom windows was normal. I felt youngish till I started reading this thread!



I had my Grandads First World War overcoat on the bed in the Winter.

It kept me warm, except if my feet were near the bullet holes.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

Birthday parties with Angel Delight and Fruit Salad with Carnation!


----------



## REC (Jul 15, 2012)

And when did we start to NEED clingfilm, kitchen roll and even toilet paper? It used to be my job to cut /tear up the newspapers to make "wipes" for the dunny in the yard.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 15, 2012)

Fish and chips in Newspaper!


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 15, 2012)

... and everyone used to keep brown paper and string and re-use them,parcels were sealed up with sealing wax - i had forgotten that until this thread.  And my mum used to knit us jumpers and cardis, and take things up and let the out, and darn socks - it really was a much less throw away society.

And when you were old enough for nylons, your mum bought you smoe sort of suspender belt to attach them to... but dont be thinking it was anything sexy, likely as not is was a hideous corest type thing made of latex that you had to roll on and off, and it dug in all day!  Oh those were the days eh!  Reckon some things are better!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 15, 2012)

And what did the barber say to you when he'd finished.

Something for the weekend sir. (Durex)


----------



## Dezi (Jul 15, 2012)

REC said:


> Husband and I were talking about how far a tin of bean / spaghetti used to go when we were kids...one tin was shared between at least four and nobody complained! And we had jam sandwiches (or brown sugar sandwiches too).Dave used to share a bedroom with four brothers and when they were cold had an army greatcoat to put over the bed. Oh and frost on the INSIDE of the bedroom windows was normal. I felt youngish till I started reading this thread!



I thought for years that an army greatcoat on top of a couple of khaki blankets was the norm.

Dezi   c:


----------



## tiderus (Jul 15, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> And what did the barber say to you when he'd finished.
> 
> Something for the weekend sir. (Durex)



Something for the weekend sir. (Durex)[/QUOTE]

Strange as it seems. I used to have a condom company, Beaver Marketing, some 25 years ago.

Our moto was.... Buy me and stop one. 

Or the other ......  Buy two and be one jump ahead.

Never did any good with it.

But its the sort of job, that when your sending them out, the minds imagination goes into overdrive.

I won't dwell on it, But.....

Our best customer was a company secretary, who ordered 50 a week.

Having a bad back myself I thought.... Nah. 

Unless it was a production bonus???


Talking of companies.

Does anyone know which large international companys headquarters, is pictured below?




Click to enlarge. 

Rgd's Graham.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2012)

It won't enlarge. :scared:

Oh .....  and neither will your photo. :lol-049:


----------



## Skar (Jul 15, 2012)

Like many others, we didn't have a fridge so the fridge thing is a bit of a red herring...

Another thing we had then but I don't have now are the massive flocks of Starlings. Are they still around in the North?


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Remember the Frost and Ice on the inside of the bedroom windows ?,big balls of dust/ fluff  on the Lino under the bed, the po under the bed YUK,,the steam made the bed springs rusty LOL.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 15, 2012)

The Dustman came round in a lorry with a domed body on the back with shutter doors on the sides, the Dustman carried an empty galvanised bin and emptied your galvanised bin into his, [ left a load of mess ] and then emptied his bin into the cart and so on.all the waste  food and veg peelings went into a bin in the street which a Pig keeper came round once a week and emptied for his pig food /swill.Yes we used to have flocks of Starlings but very few now here in the South, where are they all ?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 15, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> Remember the Frost and Ice on the inside of the bedroom windows ?,big balls of dust/ fluff  on the Lino under the bed, the po under the bed YUK,,the steam made the bed springs rusty LOL.



Just the frost vindiboy. lol


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2012)

Horsemeat Butchers.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 15, 2012)

Skar said:


> Like many others, we didn't have a fridge so the fridge thing is a bit of a red herring...
> 
> Another thing we had then but I don't have now are the massive flocks of Starlings. Are they still around in the North?



Thousands of them roost on the Blue bridge over the harbour in Rhyl. Always amazed they never seem to injure themselves.

Anglers used to catch Tope, Rays and Skate then hang them up as trophies, they used to stink after a while. Not everything was better, but there were more fish in the sea.


----------



## hdeagle (Jul 15, 2012)

What about crisps. There was no choice of flavour, just potato and you had to search in the bag for the little blue salt packet. Sprinkle the salt over the crisps then shake the bag. 
I am talking about the original version not when they were reintroduced.
:tongue:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 15, 2012)

hdeagle said:


> What about crisps. There was no choice of flavour, just potato and you had to search in the bag for the little blue salt packet. Sprinkle the salt over the crisps then shake the bag.
> I am talking about the original version not when they were reintroduced.
> :tongue:



Do you mean there are other flavours now.


----------



## mandymops (Jul 16, 2012)

Robmac said:


> My sister used to play 'Go and tell aunt Nancy' on the recorder every day all day. God, I hate that tune!



Oh gosh,I remember that but wasn't it Aunt Jodie?

Go tell aunt Jodie,go tell aunt Jo-odie
Go tell aunt Jodie,the old grey goose is dead.

She died in the millpond,she died in the mi-ill pond
She died in the millpond from standing on her head.

That and good King Wenslaslas was the peak of my accomplishment on the recorder back in 1967 and despite the fact that I grew up in Africa,it seems we probably had the same little book to torture are nearest and dearest.


----------



## mandymops (Jul 16, 2012)

*Putting a tiger in your tank.*



caspar said:


> Pressing button A or B on the public phone to get money out.
> 
> Dying to have a bike with gears, and later a racer.
> 
> ...


Does anyone remember the furry tiger tails the petrol stations gave you to trap under the boot lid so they hung out giving the appearance of the rest of the tiger being in the boot,when you filled up with petrol? At age five I thought it was genius.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 16, 2012)

mandymops said:


> Oh gosh,I remember that but wasn't it Aunt Jodie?
> 
> Go tell aunt Jodie,go tell aunt Jo-odie
> Go tell aunt Jodie,the old grey goose is dead.
> ...



Apparently there are versions with 'Aunt Nancy' and 'Aunt Rhody' but I've not come across a version with 'Aunt Jodie'.

I have just however made the mistake of returning from Ireland with an Irish Tin Whistle as a present for my Grandaughter. My daughter says it can remain at our house!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 16, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Apparently there are versions with 'Aunt Nancy' and 'Aunt Rhody' but I've not come across a version wit 'Aunt Jodie'.
> 
> I have just however made the mistake of returning from Ireland with an Irish Tin Whistle as a present for my Grandaughter. My daughter says it can remain at our house!



How was Ireland Rob?

Plenty of the black stuff.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 16, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> How was Ireland Rob?
> 
> Plenty of the black stuff.



Hi Hayden,

Ireland was great, stayed at Carlow (Co. Kildare). Had a lot of work to do whilst there so didn't get to see as much as I would have liked, but did get some of the black stuff, and plenty of White Pudding and Potato Cakes with the breakfasts!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jul 16, 2012)

Horace Batchelor and his pools predictor on Luxembourg. He lived in Keynsham spelt K E Y N S H A M Nr Bristol.

Football Pools

Bingo before the electronic machines or ball blowers where the balls were just in a bag.  "Give your balls a shake" was one shout

Double Diamond - works wonders

You'll wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent

Summer County, Summer County LA La La


----------



## Robmac (Jul 16, 2012)

Beer at home means Davenports
Thats the beer
Lots of Cheer
The finest malt with hops and yeast
turns a snack into a feast
etc. etc.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 16, 2012)

_[/I
Now if we're talking of ireland... my mum was from county clare and we used to spend all summer there every year, memories include every house having a bleeding heart picture/ holy water font/ statues galore, conversations peppered with "god love her" "god save her" "god willing" - definitely a high percentage of catholics in that tiny village and everywhere else we went! Long long car journeys across ireland, ususally to the races, kids sat on someones knee, playing guess how many cars to next town... there werent many, and on the way back my gran would make us all do endless renditions of the rosary.  Singsongs and music sessions, the whole village piling in to the one house with a telly to watch the all ireland hurling final, everyone knew everyone and they all knew who we were - endless converasations about the two little english girls being the image of their mammy, god love her.  Drinking cidona - non alcohoic cider i think, crisps were called taters and were only cheese and onion which i didnt like.  The Flaagh?  big marqee with cailigh bands that came once a year and the whole village would go, girls down one side, lads down the other, when the band struck up the lads steamed across the floor to grab a girl and if you didnt like him you were still stuck for the regulation 3 dances before you could escape!  So much fun and laughter and freedom, happy days!_


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 16, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Beer at home means Davenports
> Thats the beer
> Lots of Cheer
> The finest malt with hops and yeast
> ...



Well done rob hit 1000 posts.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 16, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Well done rob hit 1000 posts.



Woohoooo! I hadn't realised!


----------



## mitzimad (Jul 16, 2012)

John H said:


> Talking of gas men, does anybody else remember the lamp-lighter going round the streets at dusk, lighting the gas street lamps? (help me someone, I'm beginning to sound like my father! :rolleyes2



yes but id forgotten till you said it  the lamps had the arm sticking out for there ladder


----------



## splitty67 (Jul 16, 2012)

My mum sending me to the butcher,s stall in the market when I was eight to ask for a sheep,s head,then saying"and tell him to leave the legs on"


----------



## tiderus (Jul 17, 2012)

When I started school in the early fifties, 

We unfortunatley had a head mistress calld Miss Cooper.

She was way past retirement age, and ruled with an iron rod. 

Well more like a ruler in her case, if we dared to forget a hankie in assembly.

We were taken to her office, given the ruler edge side on, so it hurt more.

Then made to get something out of the bins, and blow our noses on it.

If the crime were more severe. she had another trick up her sleeve.

This was to hit your toes with a hammer.

can you just imagine doing it now?

As I progressed up the school ladder to the seniors, we were told she was retireing.

Yes I thought, which she did. But only to move away and work at another school near Hednesford West Mids.

Where my cousin Susan went.

She was the apple of Miss Coopers eye, as it was boys she hated with a venom. 

Makes you think what had gone on in her past?

Anyone had anyone similar back in them days?

Rgd's Graham


----------



## Robmac (Jul 17, 2012)

At Primary school, I was taught by Nuns! (Sadists). The Headmistress was called Sister Mary David, I was about 6 when during morning roll-call, a seagull flew over and did it's business on Sister Mary David, because I dared to laugh, she flew at me with her trusty cane and whipped me around the face about 20 times, I had huge red welts on my face for days, I told my parents I had run into a bush, so as not to get into more trouble!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 17, 2012)

:scared::scared:Thats terrible Rob.......hope she repented and said a few hail marys.  Thats awful


----------



## n brown (Jul 17, 2012)

punishments eh? having your shorts and pants pulled down in front of everyone to have your bum smacked by a matron with hands like hams. being caned by the fat head who would take a rooms length run up as you touched your toes,put your nose to the blackboard and have a circle drawn round it,then another 4 inches higher where you had to keep your nose for the whole lesson,being given a choice of a slipper,a chairleg or a bit of broken desklid with long metal hinge attached,seeing a boy dragged through rows of chairs by his hair for singing a note wrong,in the barracks type hut,having to hang upside down by your knees for the whole lesson,funny when you walk in a room and theres 6 of the poor sods hanging,those 5x2 s hurt!the lady head who stood next to you to explain to the class what a moron you were,all the while prodding you in exactly the same place in the middle of your back hundreds of times with a finger like a dagger.best years of my life mind.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 17, 2012)

herbenny said:


> :scared::scared:Thats terrible Rob.......hope she repented and said a few hail marys.  Thats awful



I remember as a lad coming out of confession having been sentenced to 4 Hail Marys, and 2 Our Fathers - I was devastated, but I didn't dare not say them!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats the precise reason I rebelled Rob ........and n'brown its wonder your not rocking somewhere in the corner.  :rolleyes2:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 17, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Thats the precise reason I rebelled Rob ........and n'brown its wonder your not rocking somewhere in the corner.  :rolleyes2:



Once I was about 10, I used to tell my mum I was going to evening Mass instead of with them in the morning. Never went, I could meet my mates and spend collection money on sweets! (I'm gonna burn ain't I)


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 17, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I remember as a lad coming out of confession having been sentenced to 4 Hail Marys, and 2 Our Fathers - I was devastated, but I didn't dare not say them!



You aint changed then Rob.


----------



## kensowerby (Jul 18, 2012)

*What is this old thing ??????*

I can remember all of those things eccept the ice tay, ice was what we skated on when our fields flooded and froze over.
short trousers for school, parrafin lamps down stairs and candles for up stairs, I am not old just that this figure of 75 keeps cropping up.

Happy days which will never return


----------

